# Pounding steak for tenderizing?



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2005)

Now remember what forum we're on here  
I met a guy yesterday who actually travels to about 7 different restaurants during the day, and they pay him to pound their steaks for that night.

   Now in all the years I've been reading these expert forums, I've never head any body say they do this.  I've got a little mallet I sometimes use on tougher cuts of meat, but tonight I'm doing ribeyes.  If pounding them would make it better, I'll try it.

 Advice?  And remember what forum we're on!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2005)

Now Susan I've seen those but it seems to me that on a grill that could lead to the juices dripping out and leaving a dry steak.....I guess if that were true, then people wouldn't use them.  I wonder if there is a difference between using that over a live flame or burning embers, as opposed to throwing it in a broiler or on pan.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 12, 2005)

Honestly Capt.  I would have trouble hammering or Jaccarding my steak.  If you get a good cut from a butcher and you know how to cook it well, you shouldn't need to hammer the poor cut, should you?


----------



## jminion1 (Feb 12, 2005)

On a cheaper cut pounding or using a Jaccard can help tenderness, the finish temp will still regulate the juiceness of the product.
Jim


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2005)

as fate would have it, I have TWO steaks in the fridge.  Looks like experiment time tonight.  Thinking about coating one in steak seasoning and putting it in a freezer bag with some woosh, then pounding.  The other will get the same treatment without the pounding.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 12, 2005)

What cuts are they Capt.  I usually get Porterhouse 1 1/2" thick cook to mid-rare...washed down with a TALL COLD BUDWEISER!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2005)

ribeyes, 1 inch thick...they were on sale for $4.99 a pound, so how could I resist.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 12, 2005)

I've pounded meat before to "stretch" it out, in order to roll it and stuff some sort of filling in it.  Or pound a steak to make cube steak, but like Greg said if you purchase your steaks from a decent store/butcher there shouldn't be much need to pound the meat in order to tenderize.


----------



## john pen (Feb 12, 2005)

Ribeyes on sale here to..look like nice marbeling  on them. Ive not cooked them before (I m a sirlon lover) but arent they a pretty good cut that shouldn't need pounding ?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2005)

Wonder why the restaurants pay that guy to do it?  I know at least one, Rossi's, has an impeccable reputation for their food.  I assume they are buying a very good grade.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm with John ~ No need to touch a ribeye except with a little salt, ground pepper and a bit of garlic powder.  1" is a bit on the thin side (for me) so your timing will be a little more critical.  Damn, I'm gettin' hongry!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 12, 2005)

Must...........restrain............no ..............beat..............arghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2005)

Bill Hays said:
			
		

> I'm with John ~ No need to touch a ribeye except with a little salt, ground pepper and a bit of garlic powder.  1" is a bit on the thin side (for me) so your timing will be a little more critical.  Damn, I'm gettin' hongry!!



Yeah, these were pre-cut.  I'll do it both ways anyway, just to have something to do.


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 12, 2005)

john pen said:
			
		

> Ribeyes on sale here to..look like nice marbeling  on them. Ive not cooked them before (I m a sirlon lover) but arent they a pretty good cut that shouldn't need pounding ?


 I did a bunch of ribeyes back in the fall. Some were aged 21 days, some were not. The aged ones were exquisitely tender the others were not but they were still very good. I don't think I would pound the aged ones but I might be inclined to try it with non-aged.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2005)

okie dokie....did both side by side.  The thinner one of course reached temp quicker, so it rested longer.  There was a difference.  The pounded steak was more tender.  Juicy about the same.  (ducks for cover)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2005)

yep, it was pounded.  I understand what you're saying about the Jaccard....that must be the secret.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 12, 2005)

What did you use to pound the steak...I am surprised it was more tender than the non-pounded?!?!  Might have to try it!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2005)

well, I had this silver hammer (I named it Maxwell) that was flat on one side and had these little teeth on the other.  I hit it first with the teeth, then added that special rub I told Finney I was gonna get him weeks ago and didn't, then slipped in in the bag with Mr. Mist and Olive oil, and pounded with the flat side.  I'm no expert,  but that's how I'm doing it next time.


----------



## Finney (Feb 13, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well, I had this silver hammer (I named it Maxwell) that was flat on one side and had these little teeth on the other.  I hit it first with the teeth, then added that special rub I told Finney I was gonna get him weeks ago and didn't, then slipped in in the bag with Mr. Mist and Olive oil, and pounded with the flat side.  I'm no expert,  but that's how I'm doing it next time.



Swell name for your silver hammer.
I forgot about that rub... good thing you reminded me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

I think a 2nd test is in order...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 13, 2005)

well if I must eat 2 more ribeyes to satisfy you guys, I guess I have to.


----------

